# Florida Spearfishing Regulations



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it just me or are florida's spearfishing regulations geared only towards people that are scuba capable and have access to boats. Do any of you guys have any suggestions for snorkeling and spearing from the shore in the panhandle?!?!?

Any and all responses are much appreciated!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The regulations are directed towards any type of spearfishing with a spear. In the beginning, it even gives the definition of spear, and spearfisher I believe.

There are not a lot of places for landlocked free-divers (I use the term freediver looseley meaning anyone with a snorkle). Do a search under this section, and look on www.mbtdivers.com for spots also.

Bridges that do not allow fishing off of them, and old dock pilings, like the ones just over the Bob Sikes bridge on the left there, Okaloosa island has some very productive areas on the north side from some of the old hotel piers that are now in shambles

Good luck!


----------

